
Show HN: Echo, an indie adventure RPG game - xluds24805
https://echo2010.weebly.com/
======
xluds24805
We spent 7 years making this game, and still working on more features and
stories to release official version. But feel free to give any comment or
feedback :).

Follow us if you are interested: Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/Echo2010.ourvoice/](https://www.facebook.com/Echo2010.ourvoice/)

